# so my husband should NEVER ride a horse?



## photographerJ (Apr 9, 2007)

Please keep this topic civil, but my husband is 280 pounds right now, and when we go places, the weight limit on horses is 250 (except in Tennessee (US) where they didn't care - they just found him a nice big horse in their barn )

My husband is not some big fat slob, either. Granted, he could lose a little weight right now, but he is a football player - actually, he played his last year, semi pro last year at age 37. He's 6 foot 2 inches. When he was only into body building, at his best, he was 250 pounds.

So does that mean he shouldn't be allowed to ride a simple trail?

I have two horses - one I would not put him on. She's 15.1 hh and she's a QH/Tenn. Walker mix.... but my new one is a draft/QH mix. She is an "elegant" draft mix though - she's not "drafty". She's only about 15.2 or 15.3 hh. So I should not allow him to take a simple trail ride with me ever?

That would seem so unfair to me. I'm not talking about a three-hour trail ride either... I'm talking just maybe for an hour tops, once a month. Is that bad?

I would have purchased a larger horse but I am only 5 feet, 4 inches, and around 125 pounds, and I to be honest, get scared on really large horses.... and we bought her for me - I'm the primary rider.

here are two pictures of her...

http://jottephotography.typepad.com/centered_living/images/2007/04/01/day1g.jpg

and here's a funky shot of my son riding her - she's got some build, but not really "drafty"... KWIM?

http://jottephotography.typepad.com/centered_living/images/2007/04/01/day1f.jpg


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i've seen a 315 pound guy ride and own a 15.2 hand tb and that horse lasted for years, i've seen 16,2 draft type horse have back problems from a 105 pound rider, i have a very well built mustang that i know can take over 250 with out any problems, it should be up to a rider


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

There was a post like this that didn't end very.. well.

The only thing I can suggest is making things fair for both horse and rider. I know that you would really love your husband to ride & he has every right to, but his weight must be fair to the horse as well. I've met many larger men, a football player comes to mind, that were very well groomed and attractive men but just built extremely large. 

I'm not sure what to suggest really. I don't want to say something that would not be true and put either your horse or your husband in an unfair situation. My philosophy, however, has always been - the rider's health and safety comes first, the horse's second. Following this would come the rest such as riding, training, competing, ect. 

I also wanted to add: I live in TN (US). The therapeutic riding center I work at has a weight limit of 205. There are restrictions for different places but they do differ slightly. 

Your horse is beautiful, by the way. The best suggest I have would be to ask your vet. He could better access your horse's health and limitations.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, maybe talk to a vet. 
Maybe you could also try a very short trail ride (half hour or so) with your husband and while riding keep a very close eye his horse. If she shows any sign of not being happy or being under stress have your husband get straight off. The only true way to know what the horses limitations are is to practice and try. 
If the horse handles a few of these short rides over a period of time with no problems what so ever then you could slowly increase the distance/time. However if she shows even the slightest sign of having a sore back etc, then you should stop IMMEDIATLY!!

I know what's it's like to worry about whether a horse can carry someone! My mum is a very heavy lady and when she wanted to come for a ride we had to find a horse that could carry her. We didn't go far and it was only once so the horse was fine.

Horses can carry a lot more weight than we think sometimes but it's best not to stress the horse. The horse will give you signs if it is finding it difficult to carry the weight.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 26, 2006)

If that horse won't carry 250 lbs. easy I'll vote democrat next time and that sure ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Chance01 (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree--he should be able to ride your horse easily. The thing that I would keep in mind is how balanced he is when riding. A horse can carry a lot of weight if it stays balanced but once it starts slipping and sliding that's when they get sore backs. I would also suggest having your vet check her joints to make sure she doesn't have anything that could limit the weight. But other than that I can't imagine there should be any problem.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Horses are able to carry a third of their body weight. Just get him a draft cross or a mustang cross something hardy and well muscled.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

my dad was 6ft2 and weighed abut 140kg im not sure what that converts into ponds but should be close and he rode around on my 15hh welsh arab my boy was pretty muscular but he idi fine with my dad on him. so yes i agree get your husband up on the horse see how both him and the horse feel but i think it would be fine


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

I KNOW A GUY THAT IS A FOOTBALL PLAYER AND HE WEIGHS BOUT 350 HE RIDES A HORSE THAT IS VERY STALKY BUT ONLY ABOUT 14.2 HANDS TALL.. AND BOUGHT MY HORSE FROM ME SHE IS BOUT 15 HANDS TALL AND WEIGHS AROUND A 1000 POUNDS. HE RIDES HIS HORSES ALOT HE WORKS ON A RANCH AND ROPES SO YA HORSES CAN HNDLE ALOT BUT PEOPLE THINK ITS CRUEL


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

If you've ever seen some of those reiners, and ropers you will know that those are some hefty men, and they ride just fine.

A BIG factor is balance. If you are balanced and can ride fairly well, it is not a problem for the horse. A horse can handle a well balanced heavier person a lot easier than a lighter unbalanced person.

Why don't you get him his own horse? Many men like the Draft or Draft cross horses. We are currently on the lookout for a Belgian for my husband. (who is about 220 6'1") He has ridden everything from a stocky pony/qh cross (too short for him, but carried him well) to TB,s to QH. He just LIKES the looks of the Belgians and wants one.

There is no reason he shouldn't be able to ride whenever he wants.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

once again i have to agree with TX , the cowboys around here aren't little guy's, there ruff tuff and tumble guys , so don't worry


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

well i have never heard of this problem, but yeah you should talk to your vet and make sure that the rider and horse are comfortable. Oh and preety horse by the way. There is a horse like that at my barn too.


----------



## KaydeeBugg (May 28, 2007)

Two years ago, I retired my Arabian because of my weight. I knew I was too heavy for him. I ended up leasing him out to a lady who is PERFECT for him, and uses him to patrol the Bankhead Forrest in AL (she's a deputy sherrif). His side "job" is a "guide horse" for a rescued blind QH. 
My QH, who's only 13.2, carries my weight just fine. He might be short, but he's a bulldog in body built - old style, foundation bred "cow pony" (he's a grandson of King and on his 5 gen papers are several other old foundation stock, including Wimpy). I wanted something taller than he is and was considering a warmblood or draft cross. I wanted something that could handle me - not ashamed to say, I am over 200 pounds, but its a little hard to stick on a diet when you're a CHEF!!!! 
When I met my Morgan filly, she was just a yearling. I spent the whole day at her breeders farm talking to her. I made it clear that if I was going to buy her, I was going to ride her and I didn't want to harm her if I"m going to be too big. I met her mom and saw pictures of her dad. Both of which are 15.2hh and VERY stocky. Both are Govt. remount bred Morgans. Kay is now 3 years old and handles me just fine, and she's now 15.1hh and still growing. 
It takes the right horse. Make sure that he, and all the gear he uses, are under a third of the horses' body weight. Maybe try getting one of those Pro Choice gel pad saddle pads to help ease any stress on the back? Make sure everything is balanced too. Take it easy on the first several rides and make sure your horse is okay. Being a draft cross, she shouldnt' have too much trouble. The biggest horses I've ever seen (that are not draft crosses) are all Walker/QH crosses.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm no expert, but to me that horse looks like she could easily carry him. Maybe not every day, but you said he doesn't ride everday.

My Dad was 170 lbs. and rode my little 1/2 arab, 1/2 qh, who was only 14.2 hh. She sprang around like he weighed no more than a feather.

Depends on the horse. They can carry a lot of wt. I second asking the vet, just to be safe, but I don't think this is a problem.

If you just really arn't comfy with him riding that girl, then try for a morgan. They are incredibly strong, stout horses for their size. I have seen 300 lb. man riding a 15.2hh morgan gelding. No problem! (Although that one did make my back hurt! LOL!) 

Ask the horse. Is your back sore? How does your neck feel, how about your legs? Run your hand over and around, do a little deep rubing and see what response you get. Ear pinning? Tail swishing? Not good. Head down, deep sigh, going to sleep, very good!


----------



## Terasas_Story (Jun 11, 2007)

Its is said that a horse should never carry more then a 1/4-1/3 of thier weight. One of those two but I cant remember which.

I have big men in my family as well and we always had big strong horses. 16 hands 1200lbs but my brother a football player at the time was about 250-260 and all of our horses could carry him just fine. We had one mare a small stocky appy mare about 14 hands maybe 1000lbs. She also could carry him and swim with him and buck him off. If you think your horse is having a problem with weight and you notice the horse lagging in the back end or wanting to lay down then maybe that horse is not the best fit. 

A nice tall stocky q horse gelding sounds ood to me. I like them tall.


----------



## giddyup (Jun 20, 2007)

:roll: Hello, I actually work at a trail riding facility in Australia, not too good with pounds as we use kg, however we use a lot of draft type clydies at the establishment...Our rule is a horse can carry its weight, for example my horse ways close to half a tone approx 480kgs, she could quite easily carry a 100 kg plus person, she is only 15.4hh. I don't think it would be a issue for your hubby to ride your horse, he might just look a bit big!!! Good luck.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

> and when we go places, the weight limit on horses is 250


I'm confused...are you talking about state laws that prohibit a certain weight load on a horse, or rental barns that won't allow more than a certain weight?

I think a rental barn has the right to limit the load on their animals. They're looking out for their horses, and that's good. If you're concerned about your own horse, I don't think there's a real problem. You just need to know that your horse is healthy and fit.


----------

